# Daktarin for nappy thrush



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi,

DS2 was prescribed Daktarin for oral thrush which worked like magic and cleared his mouth by the 2nd day, however, on tues he developed a rash in the crease between his thigh and 'boy bits' so the h.v prescribed miconazole (daktarin) to be applied 2-3 times a day, but it seems to be getting worse rather then better and has spread all over his bottom, in his leg creases and over his bits..

My question is, should i be seeing results yet if the cream is working?

If not is there anything stronger that can be prescribed?

TK x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

That sounds nasty.

If you have been using the cream since Tuesday it shouldn't really be spreading. I would want him seen to rule out secondary bacterial infection and fungal resistance.

The doctor might want to give a combination cream with antibacterial, antifungal, steroid and barrier (like timodine) if it is very inflammed and nasty, but only from over 4 weeks old.

Please leave the nappy area open to the air as much as possible and change the nappies very frequently. Avoid any waterproof pants.


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's horrible and heartbreaking because he screams every time i have to clean the area and its one thing i cant really take the pain away from   

He's 4 weeks old tomorrow so i'll see if i can get him seen by the gp on monday.

Thank u for taking the time to reply. 

TK x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

How did you get on with the GP - is the rash getting better?


----------

